# Let me just express my joy :-] TRAGIC :[ 2nd page update



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I recently contacted one of my goat friends, in desperate need of a lamancha milker (my best doe got mastitis in both sides :veryangry: ), and what does she offer me, the 2 yr old doe from her 2006 ADGA reserve national champion :drool: I'm the most excited person ever! I was also asked to go to ADGA nationals as a showman/herdman for her...I love tapping into all of my "you owe me one" circumstances! I bring her home this coming Sunday, and possibly another 2 yr old (she has soo many nice 2 yr olds and can't keep them all) that she used some nice Willow Run semen on (the Tumbleweed didn't turn out so hot) I'm just so excited and needed to share my joy with some fellow goaters :wahoo: Yay!! OK I'm done with my bragging lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Well how exciting for you Megan and what a GREAT friend you have there. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Yep, pictures!  You get to go to the nationals...that is so cool!

Sorry about the doe that got mastitis...poor girl...


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Yes I am so excited. I went in 2008, however the Kentucky expo center had the AC cranked up, so we went from 90's to like 65 degrees, so all of my does got chilled and hunchy before the show. I was planning on going this year again, however finances aren't in place lol but I am planning on going in 2011, should be exciting hopefully


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Congrats....... :clap:  :stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

:wahoo: Brag away!  Love, love exciting news! Yes, be sure to flood us with pics when she's/they're home.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Yay!!! That is aweasome! Yeah........I've had some Tumbleweed genetics before.......lets just say they are not here now...... Yes we want to see pictures when you get them home ;-).


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Congratulations, Meagan! That is great news!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Thank you  I am pestering everyone at my house about it...and there's still another week :ROFL:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

thats great!!! I was going to go to ADGA nationals this year but we are still in school up here and it falls during finals week, so i cant go ;-(

Have fun showing and with you new girls sounds like a great deal!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Congratulations! That's wonderful!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

@ goatshows...during May, shows start, and I become frightfully "sick" *cough cough* :slapfloor: I do believe it's contagious because my other highschool goaters caught it too...

@ maple hill farm tina-Thank you! I'm soo excited :wahoo:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

I learned that she injured herself (rolled shoulder), it's nothing super major, but still puts a bit of a damper on the whole thing...but she should be good in a few weeks hopefully ray: It has started to go down according to breeder...


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Oh my, wishing a speedy recovery. ray: Is she going to stay at the breeder's and recover, or will she still be coming?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

I'm deff. taking her, she'll do better, because I put new additions in a holding pen for a few weeks when I first get them, so she'll have time to heal, at the breeders she might get beat up (there's an awful lot of earless things running around lol) so...hopefully everything will go according to plan B lol.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Wonderful!  :leap: :clap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

That is awesome!!!!! congrats!!!! i'm a huge fan of willow run lines 

I *might* be going to the nationals this year, but just to visit, it would be nice to meet the dams of my bucks and their breeders


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*



goathappy said:


> I *might* be going to the nationals this year, but just to visit, it would be nice to meet the dams of my bucks and their breeders


That's awesome, it really is a lot of fun just visiting!! :leap: 2008, we would show goats for 6 hours, then walk across the parking lot and go to six flags :ROFL: that's a good goat show!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

haha sounds awesome!  if i go i'll have to put you on my list of breeders to look up


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

I went and picked her up tonight! She is a huge handful :roll: She was dam raised, never shown because of $$ & time issues (like we've all had), and has NEVER stepped foot out of the barn! Oh do I have my work cut out for me...but she did offer me another doe, finished as a brood doe (she's 6), that is just exceptional. I will hopefully get photos up sometime tomorrow of Katana, but here is her pedigree that I'm in love with  http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... L001455790 even though this doesn't show the beautiful *'s, +'s, and SGCH's that accompany many of the goats...sorry about the bragging...I'm done for now


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Sure looks good on paper...LOL! Can't wait to see the pics...I'll bet she is gorgeous!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*



nutmegfarm said:


> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001455790 even though this doesn't show the beautiful *'s, +'s, and SGCH's that accompany many of the goats


hehe....i know where they go on all those gorgeous animals and let me just say :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

congrats again!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Let me just express my joy :-]*

Thank you again lol  Yes I really like the Winterwood stuff, I had it when I first started and sold it out because I couldn't find the right semen to breed it with  So I'm slowly collecting what I can and re-introducing it :roll: What a process


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Last night around 6, my dad went outside to check on everyone. They were all doing great, then all of the sudden the llama jumped up suddenly after having been laying down and scared my new doe Katana! She jumped an almost 5 ft. fence and took off...now I live on 422, one of the bigger highways, and she darted to the woods over a side road. We searched for hours and hours until dark, called the police, state highway patrol, local farmers, and all neighbors to keep their garage/barn doors open...this morning, we found her hit along the highway dead. Words cannot express my feelings of numbness and pain. Please don't judge me, this was not from neglect or ignorance, but sheer freak accident. I am so upset, I've literally made myself sick. We have NEVER lost (literally lost) a goat in all of our time. I am so sorry Katana, your life ended much too soon and I wish I could've done something. :tears:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG im soooooo sorry  Theres nothing you could of done HUGS


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sooooo sorry to hear that! I can't imagine.... It's gonna be ok. Let it all out to us.. it helps.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no  I'm so sorry for your loss... but on a happier note, your community sounds amazing with how they all helped. 

No one here will judge you. Freak stuff happens, and there's nothing that can be done. I just hope you aren't judging yourself!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my Meagan how horrible I am so so sorry :hug: :hug: :tears:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh that is soooooo awful! I'm so sorry for you!!!! <hugs>


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no! What a terrible accident...I am so sorry  There was nothing more you could have done...


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

That is so tragic. I am so sorry


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

We are all goat lovers here and there is never judgement passed on to anyone who has those unfor seen and tragic accidents happen, please don't beat yourself up over this :hug: I am so very sorry for the devastating loss you have suffered, I pray Katana's death does not become a burden on your mind for too long, she will always be in your heart and will greet you at Rainbow Bridge :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Meagan, I am so sorry! There's no way you could ever have anticipated or prevented this. :hug:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh No! I'm SO sorry that you've had to deal with this. What a tragedy. I don't think anyone here would judge you or blame you. It sounds as though you and your family and your neighbors did everything they could. It could have happened to any one of us. I'm so sorry for your loss.
 -Tina


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your support, talking and hearing from goat people does make me feel better.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG that's terrible! i dont know how this flew under my radar :'(


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

oh my gosh! I am so sorry this has happened to you! So so sorry!! The poor girl! We all know its not your fault. Please do not beat yourself up over it. Im sure she will not blame you, so you should not blame yourself. I am so sorry...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so very sorry  .......it was clearly a freak accident, these unfortunately happen sometimes.....don't beat yourself up.... :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry!  Please don't beat yourself up! There was no way to prevent something like this from happening. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Meagan, You poor dear. I am so so sorry bout your loss. It has to be devastating to you. Like the others have said, no one is going to judge you or call you a bad goat owner, hun that happens, that is why they are called a accident. 

Something must or really scared her. I so wish I could go give you a BIG :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug: Accidents can happen to anyone, and you did everything you could to find her a quickly as possible-please do not blame yourself. In loving memory of Katana. :angelgoat:


----------

